# Headless snake strikes (not for the squimish)



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Snake Attacks After Losing BodyVideo


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

is that even real


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

looks really fake


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

It looks like a sock puppet to me.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

doesnt look real to me but this ones funny 300 Pound Bodyguard vs Dead SnakeVideo


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

well depends how long after they shot the video after deheading the snake as it could have been jerky nerve movements this happens in a lot of things. an eel still wriggles when its head has been cut of i only know this as my grandad used to catch them and my nan would kill then cook them most gross seeing a bath full of eels. but its the nerves dying. but this could be fake.


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

not sure if its real or fake. would be suprised that it would loose a fight to a dog though


----------

